# Building a bay window seat?



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

If you look through my pictures you will be able to get some sort of idea on the construction part of it. are you going to make the front straight or are you going to follow the shape of the bay? BOB :thumbsup:
Also I like to use 3/4" birch plywood to cut down on the use of 2x4's which will eat up your inside storage room in the storage area.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice job!

I'm going to make the front straight. I really need help with the framing more than anything.


----------



## how-to-do-guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Start with the bottom to give yourself a good pattern to work from. Make sure you leave enough room so that when you are finished it dosent protrude into the room. Use 2x4 (pressure treated if on concrete). Fasten onto walls using 3" screws into studs. Use vertical supports under the top framing members.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

kcrossley2 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I'm going to make the front straight. I really need help with the framing more than anything.


They are basicly constucted as a box seat with a hinged top. I would use the 3/4 birch or popular plywood. BOB


----------



## BigBen (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi folks. I'm a newby here. In Buletbob's reply, he says to look threw (spelling):huh: his pictures. How does one do that?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

spelling corrected! Just go to any of my posts and click on my user name Buletbob, then on the right side under Albums click on remodel and scroll through the pictures. Bob


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

*Help as well with Window Seat*

Due to lack at funds I'm taking over a lot of finishing projects on my Remodel. My contractor built out a window seat in one of my rooms. Im about ready to have the dry wall put up but curious about the bump out for the window seat. Should I have Drywall put up in the window seat framing (shown in picture below) or should I use 3/4 wood for part of the window seat to directly cover studs and insulation. My thoughts are still drywall this area because the window seat can always be removed and something else put in its place?


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I found this easy to follow plan on lowes website for building Window seats http://www.lowescreativeideas.com/idea-library/projects/Sit_and_Stow_0707.aspx pretty helpful!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

rocketdoctor said:


> Due to lack at funds I'm taking over a lot of finishing projects on my Remodel. My contractor built out a window seat in one of my rooms. Im about ready to have the dry wall put up but curious about the bump out for the window seat. Should I have Drywall put up in the window seat framing (shown in picture below) or should I use 3/4 wood for part of the window seat to directly cover studs and insulation. My thoughts are still drywall this area because the window seat can always be removed and something else put in its place?


 

I would rock it and then build the seat of 3/4" As you stated above.thats how I have done them.


----------



## IrishFanKatie (May 24, 2009)

*Removable???*

Good advice, everyone. So, I am thinking of building a custom hinged window seat, but I want it to be removable so we can still put the Christmas tree there. Aside from it not being flush with the wall due to baseboards (which is okay with me), does this sound feasible?
I also want it to be angled out a bit from each end in the front (only about 4" before it goes straight across to the other end) so it will be nice and deep. Anyone know of any plans for something with this shape?


----------



## choirgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

*removable bay window seat*

I too want to make a removable window seat. I don't want to pull up the existing carpet or move the floor vent. I have decided to build it like a blanket chest up on bun legs to lift it off the floor for the vent and to raise it over the baseboards and then have it be flush against the wall elsewhere. I think it will work, whadda ya think?


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you should remove vent register and add an elbow and duct it to come out in front


----------

